# When Will It Ever Stop Snowing?



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

OK another storm every two days, it is no longer funny, or picturesque, I am now to the point where I would leave if I could find the fiver beside the house! I think I know which snow bank it is but I could be wrong! we have officially had over four feet this week and they expect another two feet tonight! Oh and 60 mile an hour winds just for the hell of it! Help!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> OK another storm every two days, it is no longer funny, or picturesque, I am now to the point where I would leave if I could find the fiver beside the house! I think I know which snow bank it is but I could be wrong! we have officially had over four feet this week and they expect another two feet tonight! Oh and 60 mile an hour winds just for the hell of it! Help!!
> 
> Steve


You see, life in Ontario isn't all that much different than life in NH after all, is it? (Thank god we're only getting rain today! ....although, there's _so_ much water coming down and they're saying it would be* 20"* if it was snow







) but IT'S NOT!!!

Stay warm, sweetie! Love to Ruth!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I thought it sucked here...
We've had less than 50" all winter. It's been too cold to snow! (which I hate much worse)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I thought it sucked here...
> We've had less than 50" all winter. It's been too cold to snow! (which I hate much worse)


So glad we could help you feel better, Pete









Next year it's someone else's turn! I vote for Texas....San Antonio, to be specific


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

All we had was 30-40mph winds and 60 degrees. I was out cleaning the TT up for spring. I figured the wind would help dry it faster.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We had 1 or 2 inches this year.......many years ago we got a lot more, I guess global warming has taken away our snow. I am not crying though, I really dont like the cold.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Well it's been a strange night here with Thunder and Lightning with rain. The power went out around 10 pm. It's back on after 13 hours, the house was down to 52 degrees. Now we have 12" of fresh snow with high winds. (Why do I live here?) James


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Northern Wind said:


> OK another storm every two days, it is no longer funny, or picturesque, I am now to the point where I would leave if I could find the fiver beside the house! I think I know which snow bank it is but I could be wrong! we have officially had over four feet this week and they expect another two feet tonight! Oh and 60 mile an hour winds just for the hell of it! Help!!
> 
> Steve


I feel for you buddy. I can't believe all the snow we've had.

I was hoping to camp with the kids over March break.....if it was mild enough. I thought if it was just above freezing we might head out for some cold weather camping. Now I'm disappointed as there is way too much snow and it's too cold.

How bout some thoughts towards the future.......when and where is the first trip going to take place?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, today there is a big yellow ball in the sky, and no snow coming down wow what a strange day! but not to worry I will be shoveling out for the next week until the next big storm comes along ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!
Oh I found the fiver and by July I should be able to get close to it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> OK, today there is a big yellow ball in the sky, and no snow coming down wow what a strange day! but not to worry I will be shoveling out for the next week until the next big storm comes along ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!
> Oh I found the fiver and by July I should be able to get close to it!


On the brighter side....this weather should be good for business - yes?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes very good! But first we have to find the ground to build on!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't you know? All that SNOW and COLD is due to GLOBAL WARMING !!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> OK another storm every two days, it is no longer funny, or picturesque, I am now to the point where I would leave if I could find the fiver beside the house! I think I know which snow bank it is but I could be wrong! we have officially had over four feet this week and they expect another two feet tonight! Oh and 60 mile an hour winds just for the hell of it! Help!!
> 
> Steve


Ruth

My heart goes out to you. We decided to go to Huntsville and enjoy some of the snow







and are hoping that spring will bee here soon

Thor


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Be careful what you wish for!! We traded in the snow for ICE, and we got lots of it. It's still on the trees, and wires etc, and today in the sunshine is really pretty!! But ALOT of people are still without power. We were lucky we didn't lose our power at all!
Ember


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

hey people.....we live in the areas where at this time of year that white stuff falls from the sky. id be more worried when its in the mid 40s this time of year.and if ya think ya got it bad try being someone who plows for the city. i gotta deal with all the angry people who have their driveways and sidewalks shoveled and the road hasnt even been plowed. this last storm i ran straight for 36 hrs clearing snow then had to go home and clean my own driveway, help my older neighbours then..... travel to my parent and clear thier driveway. but folks come november/december all of us who live in the north will all be wishing for that white stuff from the sky for good old santa and a white christmas. right!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Don't you know? All that SNOW and COLD is due to GLOBAL WARMING !!!


Uh, it's call Global Climate Change now








(Better keep up with the terminology!







)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Snow is all melted here in Alaska! It's still on the mountains and it feels like spring. Could still get more snow before May. Alaska







.







Global warming? They say the cause is our HOT Governor Sarah Palin!


----------

